# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Trip help! September reach :)

## Vacationlovaa

Hey guys! Just need some advice for my 25th birthday reach to Portland !!! I want to start booking my stays ahead of time and Im asking for your recommendations. I would like to to stay at a place with amazing views and that offers breakfast and that drivers wont completley hate taking us to lol. I want To do a split stay already have a room pending at a BNB in San San right across from Frenchmens Cove. We will not be renting a vehicle just depending on drivers. Thank you guys !!!

----------


## Maralunatic

I'm sure Vi would be able to fill you in on a bunch of places, and the Sea Cliff/Cliff Hanger that she talked about in her trip report looks awesome!
It would help to know what kind of budget your on though...

----------


## sammyb

Sea Cliff has incredible views!!!!  It is a bit out of town so you will incur more fees with taxi but I think it's worth it.  There is a restaurant on site and most room rates include a daily breakfast.  It's on the main road that goes through Port antonio but just a bit out of town.

Other options but won't come close to the Sea Cliff view is bayview villas closer to town on the main road in a tropical setting has a view from the pool restaurant area and they too usually include a daily breakfast

Tropical Lagoon has a nice assortment of rooms and they are right on the blue lagoon so not a view from most rooms but like I said you are ON the Blue Lagoon

----------


## Vacationlovaa

Oh i forgot To put in my budget lol thanks @maralunatic. Id like to stay under $200 for my second hotel stay. @sammyb thanks for your recommendations i was Looking into sea cliff simply because of the views. I wanted To plan our days by location (so if sea cliff is close to say the mountains wed do excursions pertaining to that ) i just Read on the reviews that you basically should just get a car for sea cliff since some deem it boring and hard to get a taxi. I would be using Devon or someone else on Vis approval list lol Ive driven in Jamaica three times but Port Antonio is NOT gonna be the fourth lol

----------


## *vi*

Hi *Vacationlovaa*!  Going back to Portland????  SWEET!!!  Im excited and jealous LOL.  According to your accommodation wish list, these are my suggestions in order of preference.  Sea Cliff, Pimento Lodge, Villa Rasta, Goblin Hill @ San San.

Sea Cliff (starting at $125/nite) is a ways out of town (about 25 minutes from downtown Port Antonio).  Personally thats the only inconvenience and a minor one at that.  The units are not overly decorated, but immaculate with gorgeous, comfortable beds.  The views from the upstairs units are breathtaking.  I liked how those units are so private and secure; I wouldnt hesitate to sleep with the verandah door opened all night.  Which I will get do come October.  The grounds are spacious and beautiful.  Restaurant and bar are on the property.  Daily breakfast is included.  The people who deem it "boring" probably didn't have pre-arranged drivers/transportation and were stuck at the property.  You won't have that problem.  Like you said, you can book your excursions that go in that directionReach FallsUnder the Rock beachReggae Falls  Oh and ask for Mr. Hanna and mention me. You might get a special rate...who knows.  He's a lovely man.

Pimento Lodge (starting at $125/nite) Located in Long Bay, about 25 minutes from downtown.  These immaculate,  romantic AC units are located in a stunning garden setting.  Beautiful pool on the property along with a restaurant and bar.  The only inconvenience is its about  mile up a lane.  Its an easy walk down, but I would NEED a ride going up. I would stay there also, but this is the kind of place where I would miss being a couple.  Not something you want to experience alone.

Villa Rasta (starting at $60/nite) also located in Long Bay, about 25 minutes from downtown. Easy access to route taxis.  These are cute bungalows on a hill, located directly across the street from Long Bay Beach.  The owner, Bigga, is a sweetheart of a host/owner and excellent chef.  Not sure if you want to go that rustic, but worth checking it out.

Goblin Hill @ San San. (starting at $160/nite)  Gorgeous facility with eye-dropping views.  Fantastic reviews.  Located about 15 minutes from downtown.  Easy access to route taxis.  I put this on my list because a friend stayed there and raved about it.  I plan to check it out this summer.

Devon will take you anywhere, as you already experienced.  Just call him ahead of time and let him know your plans.  

Michael is still driving his ice-mobile faithfully.  He wont have a problem with the Long Bay route either.

----------


## Vacationlovaa

I love the responses ! My boyfriend is not a planner he just goes with the flow so you guys really are helping me not go crazy! Thanks as always. Yes i am going back and this time we are staying 4/5 days in port Antonio !!! So i want To be a full on tourist so i can do a trip report  :Smile: ) (if all goes well) are the blue mountains closer to long bay ? I am A sucker for AMAZING views so i want to try the bike excursion. Im so overly excited to go back that i want To plan it day by day ahead of time so any and all suggestions are completley welcomed ! I dont mind being far out for the scenery honestly lifes so busy that we need to get away (which is why i love Port Antonio so much ) and since were making a pit stop (one night ) in ochi it wont be that long of a drive.

----------


## *vi*

From the sound of your last post, I do believe Sea Cliff will be a fit for you and your boyfriend.  Its an easy flat access to the main road whereas you have to walk up a lane to the others places I listed.  Yes you are guaranteed amazing views.  Besides the garden grounds and the majestic Caribbean Sea youll also have the John Crow Mountains to visually delight in from the units and the bar.  Oh and those gazebos scream relaxation.  Now I dont know about you, but I prefer a kitchen or at least a mini fridge.  None of the units at Sea Cliff has either.  But Im sure you can get ice.  Ill be starting the next part to my trip report next week when I go into more detail about Sea Cliff.

The route of the bike excursion is beautiful.  Its a very organized and educational experience and at 25, it will be a breeze for you.  The route from Long Bay is through Port Antonio then on to Buff Bay heading south/west from there.  If I remember correctly, it took almost 2 hours to get there from Port Antonio.  Also, research excursions hiking the John Crow Mountains which are closer to the Long Bay area.

As many times as Ive been to Portland, I still pre-plan what Im going to do day-to-day so I think youre making a good decision to do the same.  Thats because there is sooooo much to explore and it takes time getting to some of these locations.  THEN once youre there, you dont want to leave right away. Ill be happy to answer your questions to the best of my ability.  Besides, I want to make sure you have PLENTY to write about in that report

----------


## Vacationlovaa

Thank you for all of the info ! Already started researching the John crow mountains very very neat! Didnt even know they existed. Waiting to hear back i wanted To do an educational tour of the people and hike to some falls which would alleviate time instead of doing the blue mountains. & also sent a message to Sea cliff to understand the price differences (if one suite meant better views lol )
Officially staying five days in Portland  :Smile: ! 
So advice/question about knutsford. Two actually. Ive only ever rented a car (Im crazy i know) or had a a driver for atleast the first day /coming out of the airport. Has anyone ever been able to do some errands easily before going on the bus? (I.e. going to an atm and lunch ?) the bus has a route every two hours. (Staying Im ochi first night) Just want to hear anyones opinion coming from sangster. I typically Arrive at 1pm and there isnt a scotia bank at the airport unfortunately.

----------


## Maralunatic

We took the Knutsford from Sangster, and went all the way to Port Antonio.  Our plane came in around 2, and we cleared customs pretty fast. The bus was scheduled to leave at 5, so we had plenty of time to do other things.  The bus stops in Ochi on the way.
We also took the bus back to Ochi from PA (leaves at 5:30 am)ouch!
Clean, comfortable and were on time for us!
I'm so jealous you're going to Portland!  DO NOT lose your phone since we need a trip report!

----------


## Vacationlovaa

I am so excited  @maralunatic ! Because i get A second chance to relive it and for my birthday i feel like its a present in itself. Its 5:30am now ? We had a 6am one and it was so dark i just wanted to sleep in the car. But watching the sunrise from the route was GORGEOUS. I dont think i could do 11hrs of traveling Id nap all day and would be awake all night long lol. I commend you all for that one. Oh no no. I know Last time it was because i brought a weekender bag on knutsford and i carried it with me. This reach everything is going in the suitcase other than my purse. 

Any favorites for lunch in town? Trying to plan the first night and we arrive around 1:45p how early did you go to reach falls? Trying to see if ican push that it first night since were staying in long bay.

 Any other recommendations for a mid afternoon activity ?

Im already saving storage for my photos lol

----------


## Maralunatic

Oops, it is 6 am, my bad!  I don't blame you for not wanting to travel that long.  We started our day at 2:30 in the morning and finally arrived in PA at 10:30 at night.  All I wanted to do is put my head on the pillow.
We left PA around 9 or 10, can't really remember to go to Reach falls.  Just don't go on a Mon or Tues or you'll be doing what we did and climbing up the falls! LOL!
Which town are you looking for recommendations for lunch?  We stayed at a condo in Ochi, and just snacked on fruit and stuff for our lunches.  Piggies in PA does great jerk chicken and the bar at the marina serves a mean burger along with a great view of the marina.  You can get yacht envy like we did!
Hanging at any of the beaches is a great mid-afternoon chill session.  Winnifred was great since it had some funky bars.

----------


## Vacationlovaa

@maralunatic SERIOUSLY!  This is good you are motivating me. I swear my brain just slows down after a few hours lol because i couldnt even imagine that type of day lol kudos to you and the hubby .

I was Looking for recommendations in PA. Last reach we did not explore the marina so Im making it a must do this time around. We saw it from afar lol. I just want to do something the first day lol but wed still have our luggage with us so lunch a stop at the grocery store and long bay to drop off the suitcases to THEN head out to the beach. I know Devon and anyone else thats recommended are route taxis so i dont Really want to make them wait (although Devon was very patient with us and waited while we checked in and changed for the beach ) but that was cause we were close lol. 

Speaking of which how early in advance did you let Devon know about the trip ?

----------


## *vi*

Vacationlovaa, on what day of the week do you arrive? 

If you choose to hire Devon to pick you up, contact him a week before your arrival day then the day before while you're in Ocho Rios.  Let him know where youre staying and that you want to hit some places along the way to your place.  Devon is an extremely patient man and wont have any problem waiting for you no matter how long the stop is.  

From the bus depot, I would suggest going to a cambio in town, then Ramtullas Supercenter for lite shopping.  Then, head to Boston so you two can stroll through the jerk center to choose a place to buy lunch.  Save getting jerk chicken from Piggys for the day you return to town to go to the marina and Binkini Beach.  Again, the timing for the Jerk Center will be good because the cooked food will be fresh.  Buy a little fruit for your room from the tiny stand between the jerk center and the beach.  Since you are already there, take your lunch and enjoy it on Boston beach in one of the gazebos.  Your luggage will be safe in the car with Devon.  

After that, youll be ready to get to your room.  Make sure he does a slow drive when you get to Long Bay so you can take in the beachthe oceanthat Portland panoramic view will take your breath away. At least thats what it does to me.  Youre a young couple so ask Devon whats going on in the evenings while youre there.  

On your Reach Falls day, you do the falls in the mid-morning.  I like leaving around 11 after a late breakfast.  One that will hold me over until after the falls.  When you return, it will be early enough to have your driver take you or hop a route taxi into town.  Get dropped off at the Craft Village and meet Rock Bottom.  The bar should be open where you can grab a red stripe.  Walk into town from there.  When you get to the point in the road which is where Piggys is located, stay to your left and head to the marina and Binkini Beach.  

After leaving the beach, go back to Piggys for jerk chicken.  Return to the taxi stop and grab a taxi back to Long Bay or maybe Boston Beach.  

Man, Im so excited for you two.  I mean, your enthusiasm now ensures you two will have a blast then.

----------


## Vacationlovaa

So we are arriving on Sunday 9/2 to PA. 

We are planing to stay in sea cliffs Sunday and Monday and Tuesday through Friday morning we are staying at this beautiful BnB in San San across from Frenchmans cove. (Stayed there last time) Great! I felt A little guilty with the options on the first day didnt want to just tie him down since hes a route taxi. But so great we can do this! 

This sounds like a plan for our first night. Ive already planned ochi and MoBay (first and last stop ) and now the first day in PA SO FOUR MORE TO GO!! Lol 

Still havent heard back from the rep about the crow mountains but i leaning Towards that since it should technically be closer than the blue mountains. Depends on how were feelin theres something about Jamaica that makes me just as relaxed and slowed down as the country once i arrive. 

You guys are heaven sent for helping me in every way you can. This forum is my escape from stress and work and getting old. Promise if were ever in PA At the same time treats on me! 

Yes we plan on venturing out to find night life. And will be asking Devon and any locals around since hes more of a night owl. (When isnt there a party in ja honestly lol)  especially to celebrate 🎉 

Yes i am Very very excited its always exciting visiting Jamaica but i think the combination of my birthday, vacation (stress free) or my favorite place to be but Im just so pumped to finally get here again it feels like FOREVER. Although I was just there in February. Its an addiction for sure and i know Im on the moderate/high list flying internationally due to all my reaches recently lol

----------


## Maralunatic

Getting old?? Didn't you say you were celebrating your 25th birthday?  Girl I wish I was 25 again! LOL!  Okay, maybe not 25, how about 30...
You guys are going to have such a good time, and I'm so jealous!

----------


## Vacationlovaa

Yes i am Lol. But ya know sometimes i feel Older than 25 lol i almost Planned reach falls on a Monday lol so instead i think Were gonna do some hiking in the John crow mountains as day two. Im trying to do one day less adventurous one day adventure to even it out. There are no time constraints from what i see Except if we were to hike blue mountains lol. They have community ones a coffee trail or nature trail we still havent decided as of yet.

----------


## Maralunatic

I wanted to go up the Blue Mountains also, but there's so much to see and do in Portland.  It just gives me another reason to go back(Like I needed one!)

----------


## agregory

Vacationlovaa - I have been following along with your plans and they sound perfect!  I'm jealous!  You will have an amazing time I'm sure  :Smile: 

If I haven't mentioned it before, you should definitely do the climb/hike/swim up Reach waterfalls with one of the lifeguards!  Don't be intimidated by having to climb up the big rock in the beginning.  As long as you have water shoes on (I highly recommend flexible water shoes, rather than Keens or Chaco-type shoes with stiff soles) and make sure to be in your swimming suit too.  It is an experience we will never forget and anyone who is able-bodied enough to do it should!  I swim and husband can really only doggy-paddle and tread water, so he hiked along the falls with the guide during the deep swimming portions.  It is amazingly beautiful and seemingly untouched up there.  I conquered a small fear of swimming through an opening under a rock from a cave and out into the flowing water!  I am so happy I did it!  You can see how clear and beautiful the water is here -

----------


## Vacationlovaa

@maralunatic yes! Ive been trying to go to the Blue mountains since my first trip to Jamaica ! Lol something always happens in always 5 hours away etc etc.  so this time Im making it happen. Which is why Im doing the one day relaxing day one day more adventuarous 

@agregory 👋🏼 Hi ! I appreciate the support on my mediocre planning skills i am Normally a go with the flow girl but i always forget something on the list ! Oh we plan on taking a journey up the falls. My boyfriend is a lifeguard in the process of teaching me how to swim (bless his soul) but Ive done blue hole in ochi. Was a bit out of breath but I jumped every cliff thanks to him two years later here we are. So he will be doing that swimming through the hole thing (cliff divings his thing)  I have Some water shoes i bought Off amazon because i felt The ones they sell in Jamaica arent as sturdy (imo) 

Man your pictures are flawless!!

So for swimwear did everything hold up? Lol i only Ask because during my cliff jumping Ive had some mishaps due to my suits being too loose lol

----------


## agregory

That's great he's teaching you how to swim Vacationlovaa!  I'm not a strong swimmer, but I have been swimming since I was very young.  My husband isn't afraid of swimming around with a vest snorkling and he would cliff jump in a lifejacket, if I allowed it  :Wink:  lol

The watershoes I have are from Amazon too.  They are awesome, compared to any other I've used.  

My swim suit held up on our Reach Falls trip... I think  :Smile:   I guess I've had enough incidences where I jump into water and my top doesn't stay in place to recall Reach Falls - haha  :Stick Out Tongue:   I had a tie-back halter top on, from Target.

----------


## agregory

I don't know if you went back and searched, but I wrote a trip report last year from our Portland trip.  Maybe it will give you ideas.  I dream about being back there... maybe next trip to Ja  :Smile: 

https://negril.com/forum/showthread....it-to-Portland

----------


## Vacationlovaa

@agregory yes its great that hes attempting. Having my personal life guard can be great at times  :Wink:  oh thats me! I jump Off cliffs and all that with my life vest. Were in the process of letting me go without one (baby panic attack) 

Great ! Ive had my fair share definitely of all types of mishaps. Yes i did read your trip report we were actually going to stay at the fairy hill Airbnb ! But since its my birthday week we decided to splurge and do the bed and breakfast i fell In love with last trip !

Youre pictures are gorgeous ! Any advice on a relaxing day ? Or any places you reccomend I am all ears! Thank you for all your help  :Smile:

----------


## agregory

Thanks for the compliments!

Frenchman's Cove for a relaxing day. Have you been there?  We don't ever stay at AI resorts, so it was a treat having someone bring us drinks and food on the beach for a day. I wouldn't say it's a cheap day, especially if you were to order a lot of drinks  :Wink:   But it was absolutely worth it! And definitely bring snorkel gear if you have it with.  The river is nice to swim through and very clear.  It's a gorgeous place!  The day we were there it was overcast, but still very nice.  I can just imagine a clear, sunny day there  :Cool New:   I see your staying across the street, so maybe you've been there already?

Another relaxing day, if you like to walk along a long, white beach - head to Long Bay Beach and walk.  Bring something to lay down in the sand to sit on and watch the waves crash with a Red Stripe or a fresh, cold coconut with rum poured into the water - mmm  :Biggrin New: 

I would also suggest spending a day at Boston Bay, on a holiday if possible, which Ja seems to have once a week - lol... eat while your there too. We loved sitting, wading in the water, watching the waves, surfers, cliff jumpers, kids playing and families having fun.  Bring a cooler with beer & water.  I added rum to a cold coconut here and it was delicious.  Add a little ting too  :Smile:

----------


## Vacationlovaa

I really Need to try this rum inside coconut jelly water with some ting. It sounds yummy ! I always make a face when drinking Wray and nephew always lol 

So just when i thought I have completed my details. I noticed The mountains are closed on Mondays as well  :Frown: . Does anyone know if the Rio grande  is open ? Im trying to switch my schedule around. Both reach falls and the mountains are closed on Mondays and Im assuming so does Somerset Falls. 

I was Going to do two of these in one day to make up for them being closed but my boyfriend wants to do five hiking trails in the mountains ⛰ exhausted just thinking of it lmao. 

Frenchmans cove is so beautiful 😍 i got Washed away quite a few times and the water was FREEZING but here in Florida we usually throw ourselves in during those times so I got used to it. Some taxi driver asked if he could take pictures of me and with me that day on our walk lol dont know who he thought I was but it was a hilarious experience he wouldnt believe me. 

So did you guys pack a cooler in your luggage? Maybe like a foldable one. Im searching for one that will fit our drinks and that can get through TSA without any troubles

----------


## agregory

That's funny about the taxi driver!  I hope he got a good picture of you to show his friends  :Wink: 

IDK if the Rio Grande rafting is closed Mondays.  I've never heard that it is, but that doesn't mean it's not... Hopefully someone else can answer that question.

We do pack a softsided cooler in our checked bag.  I would recommend a backpack-type cooler because it's much easier to carry and keep your hands free  :Smile:

----------


## Vacationlovaa

Thank you @agregory for all the info. Ive been trying out some backpacks and testing them all out actually lolol. Ive been so busy with work i couldnt respond sooner BUT that means closer to my reach !!! I appreciate everyones help in my journey as always.

----------


## Maralunatic

I don't know if the official Rio Grande tour is closed or not, but we hired a rogue captain and had a blast!  Nice relaxing way to spend the morning, and we stopped at Belindas for something to eat halfway through.  Since we weren't using the official tour, we left the river slightly before the end and Devon picked us up.

----------


## agregory

> I don't know if the official Rio Grande tour is closed or not, but we hired a rogue captain and had a blast!  Nice relaxing way to spend the morning, and we stopped at Belindas for something to eat halfway through.  Since we weren't using the official tour, we left the river slightly before the end and Devon picked us up.


That's exactly what we did Maralunatic, a rogue captain  :Smile:   Our driver hooked us up and picked us up just before the official end.  It was a great experience!

----------

